# Eöl's Enchantment?



## Confusticated (Oct 10, 2002)

> ...and before she was aware she was enmeshed in Nan Elmoth.
> In that wood *in ages past Melian walked in the twilight of Middle-earth when the trees were young, and enchantment lay upon it still*. But now the trees of Nan Elmoth were the tallest and darkest in all Beleriand, and there the sun never came; and there Eöl dwelt, who was named the Dark Elf. Of old he was of the kin of Thingol, but he was restless and ill at ease in Doriath, and when the Girdle of Melian was set about the Forest of Region where he dwelt he fled thence to Nan Elmoth, there he lived in deep shadow, loving the night and the twilight under the stars.


It seems that enchantment *of Melian* still lay on the forest.



> And it came to pass that he saw Aredhel Ar-Feiniel as she strayed among the tall trees near the borders of Nan Elmoth, a gleam of white in the dim land. Very fair she seemed to him, and he desired her; and he set *his enchantments* about her so that she could not find the ways out, but drew ever nearer to his dwelling in the depths of the wood.


_his_ enchantment? What is this? Could anyone just come along and use this enchantment as their own? Doesn't seem so. So what was this enchantment of Eol?


----------



## Niniel (Oct 10, 2002)

I suppose Eöl could just did an enchantment so that she could not find a way out of the forest and was forced to stay with him. The fact that Melian's enchantment was already upon the forest didn't mean that there could be no other enchantments used in it.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *I suppose Eöl could just did an enchantment so that she could not find a way out of the forest and was forced to stay with him. The fact that Melian's enchantment was already upon the forest didn't mean that there could be no other enchantments used in it. *


That is true, but where then did Eol get enchanting powers?


----------



## Ceorl (Oct 10, 2002)

I guess it is possible for Elves who have lived a long time, to have developed a natural affinity with the place in which they have lived, we assume that Eol has lived in forests for a long time; perhaps he learned some manner of enchantments from Melian ere he left?


----------



## Turgon (Oct 10, 2002)

I don't think that it's too suprising that Eöl should have powers of enchantment; he was a craftsman of no small water, which in elven terms makes him powerful indeed, in many ways the elven craftsman is akin to what a mortal man would call a wizard or an enchanter. He did after all forge Anglachel - a sentient sword. Though why he should have power over a forest is rather puzzling, he doesn't seem like a nature-boy... Unless his enchantments were of a more practicle nature...


----------

